# First post



## Merry (14/8/16)

Hi guys , been vaping for almost a year now and finaly decided to join the vaping community on the forum.

Been getting some good info and some awesome handchecks on here.

Thanks for letting me join the community

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

And a very warm welcome to the forum! Good to have another Durbanite on board! Tell us more about yourself... what vape gear are you using, What's your favourite juice?


----------



## Merry (14/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And a very warm welcome to the forum! Good to have another Durbanite on board! Tell us more about yourself... what vape gear are you using, What's your favourite juice?


I only recently moved down to durban so still learning the ropes down here.

Recently upgraded to a Fuchai 213 and a metropolis tank . Been loving First Flight from Foggs famous sauce.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

Merry said:


> I only recently moved down to durban so still learning the ropes down here.
> 
> Recently upgraded to a Fuchai 213 and a metropolis tank . Been loving First Flight from Foggs famous sauce.



Great setup and great juice!


----------



## KZOR (14/8/16)

@Merry
Welcome
May you have a joyous experience at Ecigssa.
B.t.w.... if you need a lift to Vapecon ...... guess who you can ask? 

Clue :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/16)

@Merry ... welcome to the best forum around, where you don't have to be afraid to ask for help, and I'm speaking from personal experience. I have probably asked some of the dumbest questions and not once have I received any form of ridicule. The folks here will offer you help and advice in all its forms.
Enjoy your stay.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merry (14/8/16)

Thanks all for the warm welcome

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (14/8/16)

Welcome to the forum @Merry , I'm sure you'll find tons of useful info here


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

Welcome to the forum @Merry
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## RBoy (15/8/16)

Welcome, Im also new here - and the people that lurk on here are great


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Welcome! Welcome! Enjoy your stay at the best community ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

